# catering



## doss (May 18, 2002)

Why is catreing so difficult?


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Read the threads and find out.


----------



## pfoodman (Jun 1, 2002)

It's often unrehearsed. The staff and training qualities of the staff can differ from event to event. Always surprises. But for me............it is loading, unloading, loading then unloading the truck.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Doss.catering isn`t always difficult,there are a number of reasons that can sometimes gives people this impression.
It can depend on:
1) The type of service the company provides e.g. corporate dining,fast food,tourist based(hotel),location catering(sporting events,weddings,etc.
2)The requirements of it`s customers/clients.
3)Competition from rival businesses.
4)Dietary requirements of customers,possibilty of the need to cater for vegetarians/vegans,people with allergies- wheat,dairy products,nuts/nut based products-oils etc.
5)Level of skills available within a company`s workforce.
6)The style of management of a company,this is usually a key factor.I`ve seen managers who couldn`t organise a chimps tea party!

As i say catering isn`t always difficult,but then it isn`t always going to be easy!  
Leo R.:chef:


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

The unknown and unrehearsed. So much work and planning goes into each event that can differ from all others. Checking out the sight before hand, looking for difficulties that might come up< being able to handle pressure and stress of things not going as scheduled. But that's what fuels my drive for this business. That each event goes off as a perfect "10". Oh, and of course...the loading...unloading...loading...unloading.....ugh! !!! But I love it ...and my girls think I'm insane.


----------

